
The Myth of the Rule of Law - michael_fine
http://faculty.msb.edu/hasnasj/GTWebSite/MythWeb.htm
======
cimmanom
This is brilliant and fascinating until the part where it goes off the rails
into the "free markets solve all problems" swamp.

